# Cataract surgery?



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 7, 2020)

I had a laser eye procedure a while back and it accelerated the process of a cataract forming.
The vision in that eye has become very clouded.
I'm now slated for non laser cataract surgery in the eye on October 12th.
Has anyone else done this?
What should I expect?
I've been watching YOUTUBE videos and it looks quick. But I've been told 3 hours.
Thanks


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 8, 2020)

I don't know about non-laser, but I had cataract surgery last year.

It was very easy. In the pre-op area I was given lots of eye drops...did I say *lots *of eye drops?! And of course an IV.

In the OR I moved from the chair I was in to the chair used for surgery, and draped.

When the dr arrived I was tilted backward. Then I was given an intravenous dose of Propofol, which is a fast- acting sedative. The next thing I was aware of was a cluster of small bright lights that seemed very close to the eye he was operating on. Nothing moved, I was comfortable, felt nothing, just looked at the lights in the machine. I don't know how long I was like that, but I think it was less than 1/2 hour. I had the old lens removed, and an intraocular lens inserted. I realized when I looked at the machine that it was a microscope.

Suddenly everything disappeared from in front of my face except a nurse placing a patch over my eye and taping it in place. I moved back onto the chair from pre-op and was taken to recovery. A short time later I was discharged.

The next day I had the first followup appt at the office, where the patch was removed. I was astounded! I could see clearly at a distance! Then I went home and had eye drops to use for several weeks. One week later I had the other eye done. Each time I was in the facility for about 3 hours.

I had no pain at all...just a bit of an itchy feeling for a few days. I drive without glasses, and only use reading glasses. If I had another eye, I'd be there tomorrow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 8, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> I don't know about non-laser, but I had cataract surgery last year.
> 
> It was very easy. In the pre-op area I was given lots of eye drops...did I say *lots *of eye drops?! And of course an IV.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
I just need the left done.
I'm hoping for improved vision.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 12, 2020)

Wow.
It was quick and painless.
Nothing at all like that other, painful procedure.
Tomorrow morning I get my eye patch removed.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow.
> It was quick and painless.
> Nothing at all like that other, painful procedure.
> Tomorrow morning I get my eye patch removed.


I remember a local animal eye Doc that did them and even used fresh cadaver dog eyes!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow.
> It was quick and painless.
> Nothing at all like that other, painful procedure.
> Tomorrow morning I get my eye patch removed.


So glad it seems to have worked for you. I want surgery on my yes, glasses, bifocals, don't even help me anymore


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 13, 2020)

My left eye is now farsighted. When before. It had always been nearsighted. I can see distance but not up close anymore.
My left eye vision is greatly improved. Light appears bright white.
The right, unmolested eye is nearsighted. Close to 20/20 vision up close and light appears yellowish in color.
I had thought that was normal.
I drove home without glasses.
It's a strange mixture now.
My bad eye is my good eye and my good eye is now my bad eye.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My left eye is now farsighted. When before. It had always been nearsighted. I can see distance but not up close anymore.
> My left eye vision is greatly improved. Light appears bright white.
> The right, unmolested eye is nearsighted. Close to 20/20 vision up close and light appears yellowish in color.
> I had thought that was normal.
> ...



I am so happy the surgery went well for you! Isn't it amazing when that patch is removed? And my vision in the operated eye(s) even improved some as complete healing took place.

If light is yellow in the unop eye, maybe you have a cataract in that one too. Get it done, and both eyes will be good! ???


----------



## mark1 (Oct 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My left eye is now farsighted. When before. It had always been nearsighted. I can see distance but not up close anymore.
> My left eye vision is greatly improved. Light appears bright white.
> The right, unmolested eye is nearsighted. Close to 20/20 vision up close and light appears yellowish in color.
> I had thought that was normal.
> ...



the mixture you are experiencing will most likely clear up as your brain habituates ...... i had double vision for quite awhile after one of my surgeries , i use to have to close one eye to watch tv , or drive at night in the rain ...... they told me my brain would most likely work it out , if it didn't they told me they could fix it , it did go away on it's own ........ i'd imagine the mix your seeing will go away , your vision will definitely improve as your eye heals , as Karen said ........


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 13, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> I am so happy the surgery went well for you! Isn't it amazing when that patch is removed? And my vision in the operated eye(s) even improved some as complete healing took place.
> 
> If light is yellow in the unop eye, maybe you have a cataract in that one too. Get it done, and both eyes will be good! ???


The other eye does also have a minimal cataract issue.
So minimal that my insurance isn't interested in repairing it yet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 13, 2020)

mark1 said:


> the mixture you are experiencing will most likely clear up as your brain habituates ...... i had double vision for quite awhile after one of my surgeries , i use to have to close one eye to watch tv , or drive at night in the rain ...... they told me my brain would most likely work it out , if it didn't they told me they could fix it , it did go away on it's own ........ i'd imagine the mix your seeing will go away , your vision will definitely improve as your eye heals , as Karen said ........


Thats great to hear.
Right now I'm watching tv with the left lense of my eyeglasses removed


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 17, 2020)

I woke up this morning with blurred vision and it hasn't improved much all day.
I've been using my eye drops. But my eye protector fell off in my sleep and I woke up rubbing me eye.


----------



## mark1 (Oct 17, 2020)

i wouldn't worry to much about it , use your eye drops , it's pretty hard to hurt what they did ..... if it continues call your doctor , they can fix just about anything , i've had cataracts in both eyes , at one point my best eye was 20/160 , i've had detached retinas in both eyes ........... i had my vision get blurry in one eye after a couple years of having the implant , they removed some kind of film that covered the lens , cleared it right up , that was many years ago ....... i've had 5 eye surgeries over the last 30yrs , at distance i have 20/20 vision in both eyes ......... give it time ..........


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 17, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I woke up this morning with blurred vision and it hasn't improved much all day.
> I've been using my eye drops. But my eye protector fell off in my sleep and I woke up rubbing me eye.


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Oct 17, 2020)

You've maybe caused some inflammation by rubbing it. Continue the drops, and I would put a patch on for a couple days to give the operative area some time to heal.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 17, 2020)

mark1 said:


> i wouldn't worry to much about it , use your eye drops , it's pretty hard to hurt what they did ..... if it continues call your doctor , they can fix just about anything , i've had cataracts in both eyes , at one point my best eye was 20/160 , i've had detached retinas in both eyes ........... i had my vision get blurry in one eye after a couple years of having the implant , they removed some kind of film that covered the lens , cleared it right up , that was many years ago ....... i've had 5 eye surgeries over the last 30yrs , at distance i have 20/20 vision in both eyes ......... give it time ..........


Thanks
I see the eye surgeon on Tuesday.
I also got an injection in my right eye on Thursday.
One doctor per eye.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 17, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> You've maybe caused some inflammation by rubbing it. Continue the drops, and I would put a patch on for a couple days to give the operative area some time to heal.


I will tonight for sure.


----------



## Skip K (Oct 17, 2020)

Good luck, Zeropilot. I’m looking at the same surgery in the near future...and thanks, Karensocal and Mark1! I must admit I was curious and a tad apprehensive about what to expect. If I’m to continue playing baseball after 55 years on the field...it’ll have to be done


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 18, 2020)

Skip K said:


> Good luck, Zeropilot. I’m looking at the same surgery in the near future...and thanks, Karensocal and Mark1! I must admit I was curious and a tad apprehensive about what to expect. If I’m to continue playing baseball after 55 years on the field...it’ll have to be done


The surgery itself is a snap!
Absolutely painless.
The vision recovery process seems to be a case by case situation.
I still very much recommend it


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 20, 2020)

I saw the doc this afternoon.
He assures me that everything is going well. But he stopped two of my 3 eye drops and now I'm just on one.
(One of these I just got refilled.)
He said that one of them had begun to burn my eye like too much aspirin upsets your stomach...
Hence my blurred vision.
No more eye patch at night.
And more wearing glasses with one of the lenses removed.
I see him in another 5 weeks and at that time he's going to prescribe me some new glasses.
Right now I'm 20/20 and 20/40 with my modified glasses. And am cleared to drive.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 20, 2020)

Bye bye patch.
And my black and red eye is returning to blue


----------

